

Ask HN: Tools for auto-tagging - RiderOfGiraffes

I have a bunch of disparate files/items and I need to generate tags for them quickly.  I haven't found much in a quick search, and I don't have time to spend.  Can anyone recommend an auto-tagging system that's fast to get running?<p>I don't need it real soon, but I can't spend too much time getting it running.  I would expect some of you guys already have something running, and I'd appreciate leveraging your expertise.<p>Thanks.
======
messel
By auto-tagging do you mean extracting entities from text? If so I have some
experience using third party apis (Zemanta, Alchemy, OpenCalais).

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sort of, yes. I'll shoot you an email in the next few days if that's OK - and
thanks for replying.

